# Carlsberg Export 18 bottles x 275ml  € 9.99- Tesco



## allthedoyles (28 May 2009)

Probably the best buy at the moment in beer . 

In Tesco ......18 - 275ml bottles for € 9.99 

Its a premium lager - 5 % Vol.

Enjoy responsibly  !

Dont forget to bring the empties to the bottle bank .


----------



## extopia (28 May 2009)

275ml? They're getting smaller and smaller!


----------



## allthedoyles (29 May 2009)

extopia said:


> 275ml? They're getting smaller and smaller!


 
Yes , and I wonder about the 5 % vol..............................Its now 2.30am and after having 8/10 bottles , it actually tastes like water !


----------



## Smashbox (29 May 2009)

I've had that export stuff in Belgium a few years ago and even though I drank for hours, I was as sober! Didn't 'work' on me at all, but still quite a nice drink.


----------



## MB05 (29 May 2009)

Superquinn had 12*275ml bottles of Heineken for €8 when I was there on Wednesday. 

Dunnes have a lot of offers e.g. 24*330ml Corona for €24, 20*330ml Coors Light for €18.99, 24*330ml Miller for €19.99 etc.


----------

